# KVM in Intel Core 2 Duo t5550

## TSP__

Hi! I recent buy a dell laptop inspiron 1420u (the u for ubuntu is no more: D) I when i check the cpuinfo i didn't find the flag needed to test kvm, which is a surprise for me.

```

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5550  @ 1.83GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 1000.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3656.50

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

I am missing something here or i can't use kvm with this CPU?

Cheers!

----------

## nemectic

Unfortunately, I don't think you're missing anything...The T5550 doesn't support Intel VT, the technology required for KVM/XEN virtualisation.

----------

## Hu

Even if your chip did support it, it could be disabled in the BIOS.  If I recall correctly, the vmx flag will not show up in /proc/cpuinfo if the BIOS disabled VT before passing control to the OS.  Dell tends to ship with VT disabled in the BIOS.

----------

## nemectic

This is true, however, I was going by the Intel Data sheets from their web site...

Still worth a look in case there's been a revision they haven't updated on the site I guess.

----------

## bbgermany

The T5550 doesnt support VT, just as nemectic said. Just look here: http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA4E

bb

----------

## TSP__

Thanks for the info....i will continue using Xen and vbox.

Cheers!

----------

